# Turkey Statistics



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

If Amy from the DWR sees this, I'm wondering when the 2012 turkey harvest statistics are going to be posted on your website. Also, I'm wondering if we can get the detailed bonus points drawing odds in addition to the one-pager that's already posted.

It would be very helpful to have that information available before the turkey application period ends at the end of the month.

Thanks.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

SureShot said:


> If Amy from the DWR sees this, I'm wondering when the 2012 turkey harvest statistics are going to be posted on your website. Also, I'm wondering if we can get the detailed bonus points drawing odds in addition to the one-pager that's already posted.
> 
> It would be very helpful to have that information available before the turkey application period ends at the end of the month.
> 
> Thanks.


SureShot, the harvest statistics are already there. They are part of the Utah Upland Game Annual Report 2011-12 (see pages 5-6 for a summary/overview and pages 119-131 for the detailed info). An explanation on page 1 (in the Definitions) explains that this particular report has the data for both the 2011 and 2012 wild turkey seasons.

I'm working on tracking down the detailed bonus point drawing results and will let you know as soon as they are posted.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you, Amy!

As always, you're worth your weight in gold.

Some very interesting harvest statistics. It looks like tons of hunters gave the general hunt a try the first year and then the numbers quickly tailed off once they figured out Utah turkeys aren't so dumb after all.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for your patience, SureShot. I received the bonus points drawing odds report this afternoon. As with most things turkey-related, the dates are a bit confusing (because the drawing and hunt happen in different calendar years), but I believe this is the latest report**.

**Updated on 12/21/12: that was not the latest report. (It was from 2011.) Here is the 2012 bonus points drawing odds report. Many thanks to SureShot for following up on this!


----------

